# OB admission to hospital



## hthompson (Jan 27, 2010)

My medical director has a question re: OB billing.

If we admit a pt to the hospital can we charge for an admit or for the delivery only?

What if they had an office visit the day of admission?

What if they delivered over 24 hours later, due to slow labor after induction?

Does it matter if it's over 24 hours or more than one calendar day?

Thanks in advance for all of your help!!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 28, 2010)

If the patient is admitted in labor, this is global and only the global codes apply.  You cannot code the admission.


----------



## imjsanderson (Feb 2, 2010)

Although, I believe if the admission is more than the day before delivery you would be able to code the admission.


----------



## hthompson (Feb 2, 2010)

imjsanderson said:


> Although, I believe if the admission is more than the day before delivery you would be able to code the admission.



This is why I'm asking... I guess we've had a few people get admitted by our doc and not delievered within 24 hours, some I guess, even 48 hours.  I didn't get the full details, but I think the admissions are pregnancy complications and then the patient delivers before discharge.  Does that knowledge change opinions on admission/delivery charges?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree that if the admission is for a complication, and the patient eventually delivers (24-36-48 hrs later), then the admit is reportable with the complication diagnosis.


----------



## hthompson (Feb 2, 2010)

Lisa Curtis said:


> I agree that if the admission is for a complication, and the patient eventually delivers (24-36-48 hrs later), then the admit is reportable with the complication diagnosis.



Thanks!  

I think wording it differently made a difference in my own brain.  Sorry for making it unclear!


----------

